# IGP in the books.



## 3GSD4IPO (Jun 8, 2016)

Yesterday my dog earned his IGP 1 with high tracking (95). Placed 3rd overall (so got a piece of the podium).

A wheel came off in obedience in a most surprising way (never did THAT before and I know why), but we passed that phase. 

The best thing was the judge recognizing and loving the bond and relationship I have with my dog as well as the overall quality and clarity of the dog himself.


----------



## storyist (Sep 19, 2019)

Congratulations! That's a super accomplishment.


----------



## BigBlackDog (Jan 2, 2021)

Congratulations! Hard work pays off...


----------



## Sparkles2022 (10 mo ago)

That sounds good! What kind of dog do you have?


----------



## hodny pes (11 mo ago)

3GSD4IPO said:


> Yesterday my dog earned his IGP 1 with high tracking (95). Placed 3rd overall (so got a piece of the podium).
> 
> A wheel came off in obedience in a most surprising way (never did THAT before and I know why), but we passed that phase.
> 
> The best thing was the judge recognizing and loving the bond and relationship I have with my dog as well as the overall quality and clarity of the dog himself.


Congratulations. That is awesome.

Thanks for all your posts. I learn a lot from them as you are probably the most knowledgeable on this site. Not saying I agree with everything you say but it is obvious you have a good grasp on things. Take care and all the best in the future.


----------



## 3GSD4IPO (Jun 8, 2016)

hodny pes said:


> Congratulations. That is awesome.
> 
> Thanks for all your posts. I learn a lot from them as you are probably the most knowledgeable on this site. Not saying I agree with everything you say but it is obvious you have a good grasp on things. Take care and all the best in the future.


Thanks!
If we all agreed on everything no one would learn anything.

Edit to add:
I doubt I am the "most knowledgeable" on this site. There is MUCH I do not know.


----------



## BigDog85 (Jan 13, 2022)

3GSD4IPO said:


> The best thing was the judge recognizing and loving the bond and relationship I have with my dog as well as the overall quality and clarity of the dog himself.


Congrats @3GSD4IPO.

So you mean all those corrections didn't destroy your relationship and bond lol.

I think a lot people don't realize that IPO is not just a sport but a way to help evaluate the genetics of the dog, which was the original intention.

Sounds like you have a nice pup.


----------



## 3GSD4IPO (Jun 8, 2016)

BigDog85 said:


> Congrats @3GSD4IPO.
> 
> So you mean all those corrections didn't destroy your relationship and bond lol.
> 
> ...


With good training corrections are rare. I left a club where there was too much negative pressure (on handlers too!). 

The thing with balanced training is just that: Balance. 

At this stage of training IF a correction is needed I already know what I am working on in a training session. I will get to that "one thing" and be prepared to correct and then reward heavily for the right response. If the dog "gets it right" w/o correction he is rewarded heavily. 

The object is for the dog to succeed and to make good choices. 

My dog and I do "other stuff" besides IGP training and all that builds relationship. He is a happy dog.. likes whatever we are up for doing. 

Best dog I ever had the privilege to own.


----------

